# Best Projector under $500



## muntaser13 (Nov 3, 2014)

What do you guys think the best project is out there currently for under $500 in terms of:
-picture quality 
-lamp life
-For a dedicated room (pitch black)
-Preferably 16.9 
-I do plan on watching in 3D at least some of the time.
-screen will be around 120"
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

That's going to be tough..But, this just went on sale..it's going to be your best bang for the buck!!

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-10...8&qid=1415061670&sr=8-4&keywords=3d+projector


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is another option for someone on a low budget. It is only 720p but it is a 3d PJ so for the money it isn't bad. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-H5380BD-3D-DLP-Home-Theater-Projector/36079019


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can look on Craigslist for a used one... Just make sure you get one with low bulb hours or you will be spending $$$ for a new bulb.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I purchased an Optoma HD131XE from Amazon open box for $450 with tax and you can buy the extended warranty. I have had for about a month my friends and family are blown away. My wife got me Disney WOW for Christmas and should make it even better.

My 18 yo son and i were standing a foot away from the screen last night watching Disney loops, it is mind boggling to me.


----------



## davidross (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi all,

I will recommend you to buy *Optoma ML750 WXGA Projector*. This is the best choice for Office Presentations or making your home theater more beautiful.

This masterpiece is offering DLP Technology which produces smoother images with a higher level of accuracy. Along with that, it provides 20,000 hours of lamp life which is superb in this price range.

The only problem is that the mirror scaling could be better.

If you need more details, feel free to check this guide.


----------



## lackdetached (Jul 10, 2020)

Many people often ask if $500 is the limit of buying a good project? Well,most of the supreme quality projectors like Epson, Optoma, and ViewSonic are available at a price range of $300-$500.

This article will provide you a list of some of the best projectors that are available so that it will become easier for you to choose the most high-quality projector for yourself.


----------



## Drilkens (May 3, 2021)

For our church, the issue of choosing several inexpensive and high-quality projectors is now relevant. I found an article that describes several models under $ 500. We are now choosing between two models WiMiUS P28 8000L and NEC Higher.


----------



## Luvazim11 (8 mo ago)

There are a lot of good projectors nowadays for under $500, XGIMI MoGo Pro seems to be quite popular...or read this blog maybe you can find more suggestions.


----------



## Ravirath (4 mo ago)

Hi, I was also looking for the same thing a couple of days ago. I searched on various review websites and didn't find any solution to the topic. However, My goal was to look for the best projector under 300, not under 500. Then after a few hours of googling, I found something useful on projectorwar website. This guy has amazing knowledge about projectors and guided in a very simple way so that a non-techy person can understand. Since my budget was under 300 bucks, I bought Yaber Y31 Video projector. I hope this helps.


----------



## paulsam9870 (2 mo ago)

Hey, Last year I bought a projector for approx $400. I bought Viewsonic PA503W. I found this best projector under 400 after searching for hours on google. I hope this will help you.


----------

